# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Mùa hè tới cao nguyên Mộc Châu đừng quên đến thác Dải Yếm

## hangnt

Đi Mộc Châu vào những ngày hè, bạn nhớ ghé qua chơi với thác nước mát mẻ, nằm sâu trong rừng trên đường vào cửa khẩu Lóng Sập.


Thác Dải Yếm (hay còn có tên gọi khác là thác Nàng, thác Bản Vặt) thuộc xã Mường Sang, huyện Mộc Châu, tỉnh Sơn La. Thác có cái tên mềm mại, ảnh hình quyến rũ với cái tình gợi cảm, đẹp và buồn của người sơn nữ...

Thác Dải Yếm là một trong những danh thắng của Mộc Châu. Từ trung tâm thị trấn Mộc Châu, đi xuôi về phía Sơn La, đến ngã ba đi cửa khẩu Lóng Sập thì rẽ. Từ đây, đường tách biệt hẳn với quốc lộ 6, đi chừng 5km là tới

Để vào thác, bạn phải đi bộ xuyên qua cánh rừng thưa. Đường đã được làm lại dễ đi hơn, không còn cảnh phải bò xuống suối như cách đây vài năm. Hết con đường bê tông nhỏ, đã nghe tiếng thác nước ầm ào xa xa. Xuống vài bậc tam cấp, sau khúc quanh, khoảng không gian mở ra trước mặt và dòng thác từ trên cao như dải lụa mềm đổ xuống lòng sông.



Đường vào thác.



Toàn cảnh từ trên cao.
“Dải Yếm” khởi nguồn từ 2 khe nước Bó Co Lắm và Bo Tá Cháu, chảy từ hang đá ở địa đầu bản Vặt (nơi có lịch sử lâu đời nhất ở vùng đất này khi tộc người Thái đến định cư ở đây). Nước từ nguồn trong núi chảy ra tạo thành suối Vặt khoảng 5km thì hòa vào dòng chảy của suối Bó Sập giáp biên giới Việt Lào chảy về đất Yên Châu tạo thành thác nước hùng vĩ.

“Dải Yếm” có chiều cao khoảng trên dưới 100 m, chia làm hai nhánh, một bên có tới 9 tầng (như “chín bậc tình yêu” trong truyền thuyết), một bên 5 tầng, 2 thác nằm cách nhau khoảng 200m. Dòng thác không mạnh và nhiều nước, giống như cái tên gọi, thác mềm mại lấp lánh dưới ánh mặt trời.



Dòng nước hững hờ.
Giữa trưa hè nóng bức, dừng lại bên dòng nước mát lạnh của thác Dải Yếm, thật thú vị. Nhiều bạn trẻ trong vùng và nhiều nơi khác tìm vào thác tham quan. Họ còn mang cả đồ ăn, tìm nơi mát mẻ dưới bóng cây, picnic vui vẻ.

Thác Dải Yếm đẹp nhất vào tháng 4 đến tháng 9 hàng năm, bởi lúc này lượng nước đổ về nhiều, toàn bộ thác rộng 70m là một màn nước trắng xóa, vừa hùng vĩ vừa thơ mộng. Nhìn từ xa, thác như một “dải yếm” hững hờ nối giữa trời và đất.



Tạo dáng...



Điểm chụp ảnh yêu thích của các bạn trẻ. 



Rêu xanh phủ kín.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour * Hà Nội - Hòa Bình - Mai Châu - Mộc Châu - Hà Nội (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 1.450.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Hoa Binh - Mai Chau - Moc Chau - Ha Noi (3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 1.450.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Mộc Châu* - *tour du lich Moc Chau*

 Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Mộc Châu click vào *du lịch Mộc Châu* - *du lich Moc Chau*

----------


## Amp21

Mùa hè chỉ thích đi mấy thác thoai  :love struck:

----------

